# living hinge



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am converting a 4ft fish tank into a dart frog vivarium, the lid will be glass in 2 parts with the misting nozzles on the back section and the vents along the front. 
Anyway, due to the size of lid I don't want it to be a big sliding lid, plus with the nozzles it will be impractical. I want to use a living hinge, I have only been able to find an American site that sells exactly what I need. Basically a flexible plastic >-< type shape lol where each pane of glass slots into the > and then the middle is flexible. 
I don't feel comfortable constructing my own using the silicone method and this is a major puzzle piece to my build. 

Cheers


EDIT

This is what I mean


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

your best bet may be to e-mail sum one like this Grace Acoustics - UK's premier Drum Screens specialists there do drum screen and it look like that what there use for so may have spaers if not sum think like this may do 260º Glass door hinge with exposed axle, for overlay doors | Häfele UK Ltd hope that helps : victory:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha, what an obscure product that I didn't even know existed. Those hinges look perfect, hopefully they are responsive to my emails. 

A fantastic suggestion :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

5 mins on google the best think to do is but in what your looking for then put UK at the end eg *living hinge UK* and look from there :2thumb:


----------

